# VAG-COM Release 311.2 is Now Available



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Ross-Tech is pleased to announce our latest version of VAG-COM, Release 311.2.
New features: 
* Supports all 2004 model VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda models using K-line for diagnostics. CAN support for Golf-5 based cars and the new Audi A8 coming 1Q 2004. 
* New "Turbo" mode in Measuring Blocks for ME7 and EDC16 ECUs using KWP-2000 protocol for diagnostics. Up to 34 samples per second. Requires HEX-COM or HEX-USB interface. Slow PC's will not be able to achieve maximum sample rates. 
* Enhanced keyboard support thoughout VAG-COM -- for people using old laptops with broken pointing devices, or 1551/1552 users who can't learn new tricks..








* Browse function when opening Log files. 
* Ability to Log Measuring Block Group 000. 
* Considerable optimization and bloat reduction. This release is 10-15% smaller than some previous 3xx.x versions. 
* Includes all features introduced in previous Beta versions 308 and 310. 
Of course, this latest release is a free update. So, come and get it: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/download/ 
Here's some plots from our Tow-rig. I got about 25 samples/sec on one group, and about 8 samples/sec when logging 3 groups at a time:
























I especially like the dueling MAF's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Release 311.2 is Now Available ([email protected])*

OK, all you fellow Touraeg drivers, get logging!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Release 311.2 is Now Available ([email protected])*

Andy, you guys will sell a lot more of these if you could make sense of VW's coding. In other words, if you could translate the coding to simple Windows English (ie. check this box to put the DRL into your MFI menu) that would be a fantastic feature. Of course, I'm sure this would be no simple feat.
Anyway, I'll download soon but not sure when I will get around to using the new version. I just cleared the codes I had yesterday with 3.10. Incidentally, is there a way to clear ALL codes with one step? If so, I didn't find it. I cleared them one module at a time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Release 311.2 is Now Available (spockcat)*

We may implement Macros in VAG-COM at some point in the future which could allow shortcuts as you suggest, but we don't currently have plans to do so.
"[Clear Results]This erases your results. This does NOT erase the fault codes from any of the controllers. You'll need to go into each controller to Clear Codes."
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------

